# Which of these 3 boots is the best?



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

I had ions and I loved them. I have never ridden the other two. Boots from all major manufacturers above the morrow/5150 level should keep your feet dry. If they fit well, are comfortable, and in your price range, then you're already ahead of the game!


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Whichever one fits your foot best. Try all of them on, if you can!

Matty, keeping snowboarding simple around here since Nov 2010....


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

It IS simple. All of the diarrhea of hate and brand loyalty is bunch of bullshit. I didn't buy into the Sims vs Burton crap 20 years ago, and I don't buy into whatever the new-school equivalent is.


----------



## dano twoface (Jan 9, 2011)

all boots will keep you dry!
what you need to do is compare similar boots

an ION to a STW is not similar in stiffness and liner support
do yourself a favour and compare similar styles of boots
than you can make a comparison

also try to compare 3 different brands
this will give you a better guage


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I've had two pairs of Burton Hails, so I don't really know too much about the ION, but from what everyone that has had a pair says, they love them. 

Any boot by a major snowboard brand will keep you dry. Like everyone else said, try on as many different boots as you can, and get the best fitting, most comfortable, regardless of price. Boots are the most important gear you will buy. If they aren't comfortable, you will be miserable.


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, comfort wise they all about the same.. I think the thirtytwos were the most comfortable that i tried on. and the least stiff. But the i like the burtons Ion because they are dual zone, i like to be able to tighten the bottom and the top separately. 

My friend has DC single boa boot and hates it because he said you can't tighten the bottom with out tightening the top. I'm afraid that while riding, the bottom will get lose and i wont be able to tighten it more because the top is already tight enough. Other people with single Boa run in to this problem?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

whichever fits best

or all things being equal?

thirtytwo, why, because 32 stokes me out, and I stoke you out. 



/thread

edit: its true any boot will keep your foot dry except all the sweat you dump into your sock and liner


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> whichever fits best
> 
> or all things being equal?
> 
> ...




whateves. Pick the boot that matches your kit. duh. 

32 has the best color options so go with that. 

I have bright purple boots and I get TONS of comments on them. Sure they fit good but even if they didn't Id wear them anyway. They match my outfit AND I adore getting complimented. Not to mention Im easy to spot anywhere on the mtn with BRIGHT purple boots. 

it's like win win win


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

ion is the only one of the 3 choices with dual zone lacing...once you go dual zone, you don't go back. DryRide is good stuff. Don't cheap out on boots.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mixie said:


> whateves. Pick the boot that matches your kit. duh.
> 
> 32 has the best color options so go with that.
> 
> ...


really you like compliments? what are you one of these half-shark half-cat people?!?!

just kidding who doesnt


----------



## I<3snowp0rn (Nov 8, 2012)

phony_stark said:


> Whichever one fits your foot best. Try all of them on, if you can!
> 
> Matty, keeping snowboarding simple around here since Nov 2010....


^^^This

Also, if you're looking at price points, consider how many days in a season you're going to put on them. Some lower end boots will last 30-50 days (or less) while some of the more expensive boots will last 70-100 days (or more) before parts (outsole, laces, etc) start breaking.

In the end, follow _stark's advice. Having a great time sliding on snow starts with some boots that will be comfortable for the entire day.


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah i know... The fit is the most important. I guess what i was trying to say was all comfort being equal, What do you guys think i should get?


----------



## boarderinblack (Apr 15, 2012)

Do you spend most of your time on pow, piste or park?


----------



## I<3snowp0rn (Nov 8, 2012)

warlord said:


> Yeah i know... The fit is the most important. I guess what i was trying to say was all comfort being equal, What do you guys think i should get?


IMHO, between those three, you already made your choice...

If you wanted to expand in brands, do what twoface said. Find a few brands where it's dualzone and compare. If you don't want to do the research, buy the Ions and have fun!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

warlord said:


> Yeah i know... The fit is the most important. I guess what i was trying to say was all comfort being equal, What do you guys think i should get?


Whichever fits best. Those three boots are not gonna fit the same. Especially the thirty two. Try them on. The most important and really only important tech on a boot is how it fits you.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

warlord said:


> I guess what i was trying to say was all comfort being equal, What do you guys think i should get?



the ones the match your outfit. 

rocket science. clearly.


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm a beginner park rider. I still cruz a lot but im trying to learn how to do small jumps right now ( I can land about 50% of them)

haha. I guess i got taken in by the salesman at the shop and was wondering if all those fancy features that the more expensive boots have is worth anything ( you know, the Rad Pads, Liner Sole, Low-Profile, Optimized Midsole, AutoCANT Cushioning etc.. If all those technical terms means anything)

I think i will just order 10 pairs of boots from Zappos, try them all on and keep the one that fits me best. 

By the way, any good recommendations i should consider for zappos? Im going with them because they have the best return policy and i get a good discount from them.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

If I was going to not buy local where I can try them all on and pick the one that fits best, then I would be looking to buy from Dogfunk or Backcountry.com, not Zappos. To each their own, but seriously, purchasing snowboarding boots from a shoe specific sales website just doesn't seem like a good idea to me.


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

extra0 said:


> ion is the only one of the 3 choices with dual zone lacing...once you go dual zone, you don't go back. DryRide is good stuff. Don't cheap out on boots.


Very true. I love my ions, and I couldn't go without dual zone now


----------



## I<3snowp0rn (Nov 8, 2012)

warlord said:


> I'm a beginner park rider. I still cruz a lot but im trying to learn how to do small jumps right now ( I can land about 50% of them)
> 
> haha. I guess i got taken in by the salesman at the shop and was wondering if all those fancy features that the more expensive boots have is worth anything ( you know, the Rad Pads, Liner Sole, Low-Profile, Optimized Midsole, AutoCANT Cushioning etc.. If all those technical terms means anything)
> 
> ...


I would just go through their website and pick some based on the feature you're looking for, the dual zone lacing. Just post up the boot manufacturer and model and I'm sure you'll get more responses.


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

NWBoarder said:


> If I was going to not buy local where I can try them all on and pick the one that fits best, then I would be looking to buy from Dogfunk or Backcountry.com, not Zappos. To each their own, but seriously, purchasing snowboarding boots from a shoe specific sales website just doesn't seem like a good idea to me.


Yeah, i think dogfunk and backcountry would have a way bigger selection of snowboard boots but you have to pay for return shipping. Zappos has a pretty decent selection AND has the best return policy cause they are free shipping to your house AND its free shipping on returns too. 

But yeah, if Dogfunk or Backcountry or Trusnow etc offered free return shipping, i would of probably order from them instead. Zappos selection aint bad though.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't buy boots online....ever.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> Don't buy boots online....ever.


not entirely true. 

If you were fitted in a shop and are absolutely sure you know your brand, model and size, you can buy online (kind of a dick move, though)

the other exclusion to the rule is: if you have experience/know how to fit snowboard boots and you have money to play with. You can then order the model(s) you're interested in and, when they don't fit, send them back and reorder. Repeat until you find the perfect size. Unless the website has prepaid returns, you will be paying return shipping, so any savings will be gone.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

extra0 said:


> not entirely true.
> 
> If you were fitted in a shop and are absolutely sure you know your brand, model and size, you can buy online (kind of a dick move, though)
> 
> Definitely a dick move to try then buy online. We gotta keep our local shops open unless u like buying ur gear from ur local zumiez.


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

extra0 said:


> not entirely true.
> 
> If you were fitted in a shop and are absolutely sure you know your brand, model and size, you can buy online (kind of a dick move, though)
> 
> the other exclusion to the rule is: if you have experience/know how to fit snowboard boots and you have money to play with. You can then order the model(s) you're interested in and, when they don't fit, send them back and reorder. Repeat until you find the perfect size. Unless the website has prepaid returns, you will be paying return shipping, so any savings will be gone.


Yeah, that's why I am buying from Zappos, best return policy ever. 

Also, some small towns just don't have a lot of snowboard shops so if u want a bigger selection... U have to go online.. I went to all my local shops... 4 of them and non of them had Burton driver x boots. Only one shop had vans boots and they were all out of my size.. And I live in a pretty big town (Las Vegas)


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

If you have money to blow then it's fine, but if not you're better of driving to a shop that has the selection. Even if it is four or so hours. Just advice though, you choose what to do with it.


----------

